# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  a week on the beach

## pine tree john

IN 1977 I was living and working in Township 3 Range 11 , in the woods of northern Maine . It had been a very cold winter , and I had heard about Negril Jamaica from a friend . You will meet someone on the plane he said , they'll hook you up ! Girlfriend and I bought plane tickets , and flew Air Jamaica from Boston to MB . NO RESERVATIONS  NO CLUE .. We met George . We shared a cab to Negril . First stop was Miss Madge at tip top , met Ossie . Found a room with Miss Doris , as Miss Lena was full. As we gathered with new friends , drinking a very large pot of rum punch , beachfront , bonfire ,someone told me that I would always remember these times ... so true  . Stayed with Miss Doris for three years  before and when treehouse was built . Fun to be young and very carefree !

----------


## jomo

Thanks for sharing. Thats a great story. would love to here more over a rum punch.

----------


## JamaicanCurrys

Is that Miss Doris at the end of the beach where the all inclusive starts? If so she was closed on our last reach a few weeks ago. The all inclusive next door bought her out.
At least that's what Spider say.

Cheers

----------


## original spanky

wish it was 1974 again , my first trip at 24 years young. old pal cottages ms Pernell Mosley also in red ground. $2.00/ night

----------


## JaHowards

Our first trip was in 1974 heard from friends who had been down here the year before how awesome it was.  We came for 2 weeks. Rented a car in mobay (all they had was a vw bus) drove that to Negril.. what a trip driving on the left. Didnt realize why all these people where flagging us down..they thought we were the real bus! returned it in a week for a real car.  We stayed at hilltop view cottages think it was $5.00 and had a kitchen in red ground. Ms Pearl was the caretaker. Woke up to roosters crowing.. kids walking to school. Beautiful view ...walked to the main road with flashlights at night. thats when we fell in love with Jamaica.

----------

